
Procedural scattering and scaling based on reference image ( Unity) - snayss
https://github.com/sneha-belkhale/procedural-image-based-scattering
======
snayss
related medium article :: [https://medium.com/@snayss/exploration-into-image-
based-proc...](https://medium.com/@snayss/exploration-into-image-based-
procedural-generation-unity-8f9fa7de10c1)

